

Hacker House Tents: $10/night, cheapest place to stay in California - jmtame
http://www.airbnb.com/rooms/6478

======
furyg3
Check your laws (fire codes, too).

Former neighbors of mine got in trouble for having friends stay in tents in
their backyard for a while.

Granted, they were meth-heads, but what they got in a lot of trouble for was
the tents not the noise/drugs. If you're running a "business" based on tents
in your backyard, you could attract the wrong kind of attention, too.

~~~
jmtame
we don't tell people about our meth operations, that's a pretty underground
business.

------
phd_student
Do you guys hold social events?

Edit 1: (I want to meet people actually working on startups rather than those
that just talk about them in various business conventions.)

Edit 2: Maybe something like the YC dinners, except people bring their own
food / contribute some dish / or pay.

Edit 3: I'm more interested in meeting the people at HH than renting the room.

~~~
jmtame
few thoughts:

2: possibly, i haven't thought much about that. maybe if this is successful,
we can use part of the money to fund a party of sorts.

3: i'm sure they're just as interested in meeting visitors too. you should
definitely book sometime.

~~~
phd_student
actually, I may try to throw a party for programmers instead :-)

------
lacker
Technically, there are places you can camp in California for cheaper than $10
a night. But this does seem much easier and certainly more entertaining. ;-)

------
showerst
Is the dog there?

Is the dog awesome? ... This is at least as important to me as the
location/price/amenities/cool people

~~~
jmtame
Dog is moving to the HH in San Fran

~~~
omarish
i believe his name is Ronin.

~~~
jmtame
Dog.name = Ronin. I forget my instance vars sometimes.

------
rjett
If HH tents takes off, beware of hippy drum circles cultivating in your
backyard..:-)

------
mr_justin
I'd rather be in a tent at the beach than in some dudes backyard. 3G == Don't
need your stinkin wifi

~~~
siong1987
We have awesome internet connection. 35Mbps.

~~~
elai
And you can legally be there, unlike the beach!

~~~
mr_justin
Don't be silly, there are plenty of beaches that allow camping. Just jump over
the coastal range from Mountain View and you're in Half Moon Bay.

------
rms
Extension cord?

~~~
jmtame
yes

------
jlees
I just stayed at the Hacker House last weekend. Awesome place. Can't really
vouch for the tents though ;)

------
kqr2
Given the recent sweltering Bay Area weather, I wouldn't really mind sleeping
outside.

